

Ask HN: How about security start ups? - mfalcon

Hi!. I'm from Buenos Aires, Argentina. Unfortunately, we have too much insecurity in our country and seems it'll be even worst.<p>So I was thinking if some kind of web start up could help our situation. A web won't solve the insecurity and that's for sure, but maybe could help a little.<p>Do you have something like this in your country?.<p>Any idea?.<p>Sorry about my poor English, I promise I'll improve it.
======
ikitat
OWASP is the first thing that comes to mind. <http://www.owasp.org> I'm not
sure if I'd consider it a start up though.

